# 6.5 carcano scpe



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

what if any id the best an cheapest way to mount s scope on a 6.5 carcano ?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Probably not going to find many Carcano experts on this forum.

Google is your friend


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Might try posting it on 24hourcampfire.com if google doesn't help.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got at carcano and have never considered scoping it.... shoots less that
n desirable groups at 25 yards.... I could duct tape a scope to mine and it wouldnt hurt the accuracy a bit.... would be curious to see how yours turns out.... keep us posted...


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

The Italians did not intend for a scope to be mounted on this rifle. Even their sniper "version" utilized the iron sights. The Japanese used these rifles, too, and no scope for them.

Weaver makes a mount, but it is mounted on the left side of the receiver because of the bolt handle and the way that rifle is loaded, clip in from the top. When mounting on the left, you now have to compensate for left to right as well as up and down. Also, you have to mount the scope at a 90 degree angle in the rings, so that your windage is now elevation and vice versa. Again, this is to make clearance for the knobs when loading. 

The only other option is to mount a scope far forward on the barrel and buy a scope with a LARGE eye relief. The barrel would have to be tapped. 

Most people would not be capable of doing these things by themselves and would require a smith to do it. And you have to buy the mounts and all. And then, you would probably have to spend about a hundred dollars in ammo to get used to that left sided scope.

You could buy a better rifle by the time you get all this done. All that for a round that is usually very inaccurate, although there are some very accurate ones out there. 

I shoot mine with iron sights out to 100 yards with decent groups and I have terrible eyesight.


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks , mine has the adjustable rear sight , I plan on taking it this weekend an trying to figure all that out , u think its a neat old gun , I just rant to see if its as inacurate as everyone says


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of them are dead-on. If you think about it, most of them were made in the 40's and came from two or maybe three different factories when the push was to produce tons and tons of rifles for wartime use. In my opinion, they wanted more decent rifles out there than a few really good weapons. Their focus wasn't to make a real good commercial name for the sake of making a quality weapon to make money off of. They were putting these out to make war.

A few of the real good shooters, when tested, where pulled out of circulation and reserved for sniper use. They have extra markings on them. Kind of a cool find, if you are into these guns. 

I hope you enjoy testing yours out. It can be a good hunter. A lot of people don't find much appeal in them and say the round is not a good one. Are there better ones out there? Yes. Has the carcano put a lot of living things in their graves? Yes, too. 

I hope you'll post a report after you take it out.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

surveyjoe4025 said:


> Thanks , mine has the adjustable rear sight , I plan on taking it this weekend an trying to figure all that out , u think its a neat old gun , I just rant to see if its as inacurate as everyone says


No worries, it's a pig


----------



## SunnyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

just wanted to add accuarcy issues come from the rounds used. most new prod rounds are not the right bullet diam. hordany makes the right size i think but $1.50+ a round, which isnt so bad seeing as the privi partisan stuff is only a lil cheaper but shoots like sh*t


----------

